

zPerfmon – Zynga’s Server Performance Analysis Tool is Now Open - kisamoto
http://code.zynga.com/2013/08/zperfmon-zyngas-server-performance-analysis-tool-is-now-open/#

======
gopalv
I worked on that for almost a year.

Also wrote an AS3 -> XHPROF tool which recompiled .swfs as a proxy service, in
scala (which was doomed for that reason, once I quit).

Fun times, indeed.

------
xorgar831
yea, blurry illegible screen shots.

~~~
Elv13
with private IP "[https://10.68.19.70"](https://10.68.19.70"), fail

~~~
frik
have a look at their github page, incl. working screenshots:
[https://github.com/zynga/zperfmon](https://github.com/zynga/zperfmon)

